
Japan's Chicano Subculture - DoreenMichele
https://www.nytimes.com/video/style/100000005806771/japan-chicano-culture.html
======
tomcam
Mind==blown.

Grew up in a Mexican neighborhood close to where the Zoot Suit Riots happened.
The memory was still hot in post WWII Southern Cal.

This article ignores Chicano racism and only barely (thank heavens) touches on
cultural appropriation, which this is exactly. There were regular low rider
parades in my hood and it was a little scary, but also lots of fun. I was sure
the art styles would disappear but they’ve endured amazingly well. Also
taggers are way better these days.

